# Travel insurance (health) for a few months (EHIC).



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,

What's my best option for insurance when touring Spain/Portugal/France for up to 5 months?

My current travel insurance policy through the bank only covers me for 30 days away or somesuch.

I have the EHIC but not sure what this entitles me to and strikes me as not being enough in the event of an injury or bigger problem. Anyone have experience of using the EHIC card?

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

No, thankfully we haven't had to use it.......... just giving you a bump to the top to see if anyone has.


----------

